# Dedicated two bedroom question



## 3kids4me (Jul 8, 2008)

Can someone tell me which DVC resorts have dedicated two bedroom units, and if a resort has both, can you request a dedicated two bedroom unit?  

Thank you!!


----------



## GrayFal (Jul 8, 2008)

I have had a dedicated 2BR at Old Key West and Saratoga Springs...I do not know if you can request these as an II exchanger. I did not request these but got them.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 8, 2008)

3kids4me said:


> Can someone tell me which DVC resorts have dedicated two bedroom units, and if a resort has both, can you request a dedicated two bedroom unit?
> 
> Thank you!!



Saratoga Springs, Old Key West, Villas at Wilderness Lodge and Beach Club Villas all have dedicated 2brs,plus lockoffs. 

Boardwalk Villas only has lockoffs.

If you are a DVC member they are a definate booking catagory, it will show up on your reservation.

What DVC puts into II is a big ?.  Here is a break down of rooms for the resorts. Compiled by someone over at DIS.


OKW - 0 Dedicated Studios - 0 Dedicated 1Bdrm - 274 Dedicated 2Bdrm - 230 Lockoffs - 27 Grand Villas = 531 Units / 761 Max. Available Rooms

VB - 0 Dedicated Studios - 0 Dedicated 1Bdrm - 18 Dedicated 2Bdrm - 36 Lockoffs - 6 Grand Villas - 112 Inn Rooms = 172 Units / 208 Max. Available Rooms

HHI - 0 Dedicated Studios - 0 Dedicated 1Bdrm - 76 Dedicated 2Bdrm - 21 Lockoffs - 5 Grand Villas = 102 Units / 123 Max. Available Rooms

BWV - 97 Dedicated Studios - 130 Dedicated 1Bdrm - 0 Dedicated 2Bdrm - 149 Lockoffs - 7 Grand Villas = 383 Units / 532 Max. Available Rooms

VWL - 20 Dedicated Studios - 27 Dedicated 1Bdrm - 44 Dedicated 2Bdrm - 45 Lockoffs - 0 Grand Villas = 136 Units / 181 Max. Available Rooms

BCV - 36 Dedicated Studios - 20 Dedicated 1Bdrm - 78 Dedicated 2Bdrm - 74 Lockoffs - 0 Grand Villas = 208 Units / 282 Max. Available Rooms

SSR - 0 Dedicated Studios - 0 Dedicated 1Bdrm - 360 Dedicated 2Bdrm - 432 Lockoffs - 36 Grand Villas = 828 Units / 1260 Max. Available Rooms (based on the remaining Grandstand Building due to open over the next few months) 

AKV - 46 Dedicated Studios - 0 Dedicated 1BR villas - 140 Dedicated 2BR villas - 250 Lockoffs - 22 GVs. 134 villas within AKL (opening fall, 2007) , 324 villas in a new building (opening Spring, 2009) for a total of 458 Units / 708 Max. Available Rooms


----------



## icydog (Jul 11, 2008)

*Don't worry you will probably be in a dedicated two bdrm*

You can call and request a dedicated two bdrm and the odds are you will get it. The lockoffs are harder to get, they are a separate class of room,  so therefore you will probably get a dedicated two bdrm.


----------



## Carl D (Jul 12, 2008)

As I alluded to in the other thread, different resorts have different bedding configurations in the second bedroom. 
BCV has two different beddings in the dedicated 2br.

However, I'm not sure that's what you're driving at..


----------

